# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila eshte me e mira ?

## Cimo

Une mendoj Opera is the best..........

----------


## EllaCaramella

nuk e di cila eshte me e mira, por e di qe netscape as qe behet fjale te hyj te t&#235; miret. Po e perdor une aktualisht dhe sme pelqen fare, do marr yahoo dsl  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cimo

> nuk e di cila eshte me e mira, por e di qe netscape as qe behet fjale te hyj te të miret. Po e perdor une aktualisht dhe sme pelqen fare, do marr yahoo dsl


Mos je ngateru  nje cik........... :kryqezohen:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Une per vete perdor Internet Explorer. 
Edhe Opera nuk eshte e keqe e lezetshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

Explorer eshte me njohura ....

----------


## niku-nyc

Mozilla eshte me safe dhe e mire, por ka disavantazh qe ndonjere behet e ngadalet!

----------


## land

Per kompjuterat qe punojne mbi Windows&#174; sigurisht qe Internet explorer nuk ka rivale dhe as ka per te patur ndonjehere. Internet explorer lejon installimin e active-x(c'ka edhe e ben me te cenueshem prej sulmeve). Gjithshka qe ka internet exploreri eshte e inkorporuar me se miri me sistemin operativ te kompjuterit. Te tjerat jane thjesht alternativa te mundshme qe kurre nuk i plotesojne vetite e internet explorerit, edhe pse ky i fundit ta shpif per pamje dhe qe Mhill Gejci(bill gates) nuk e ka ndryshuar prej 5 vjetesh. Gjithsesi, me Internet explorer 7, cdo gje ka ndryshuar. Eshte shume me simpatik se stergjysherit e vet.
Si alternative te mundshme do zgjidhja Mozilla Suite 1.8 me teme "pinball".
Ama, wuauclt(apo microsoft update, psh) nuk punon pa internet explorer... Do Windows? E ke te domosdoshem IE!

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Ive used Mozilla dhe I.E.

Mozillan e kemi patur ne shkolle,po ndonjehere me acaronte nervat Lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Mozilla Firefox e perdori me shume

----------


## km92

Internet Explorer.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Mozilla Firefox nr 1

Dhe Opera nuk eshte e keqe.*

----------


## SaS

une aktualisht perdor mozilla firefox po edhe internet explorer eshte shume i mire !!!

----------

